# Useless recruitment firms?



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Hoping someone can answer my question. Has anyone else found recruitment agencies for work in the UAE as frustrating as I am? I genuinely haven't dealt with people this incompetent in 23 years of working life.

Please tell me it's not just me.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They're all a shower of snakes and liars. Some of them work on a commission only basis, they will say and do anything to get anyone into any position, not the right person into the right position. If you're not easy to place into a job, they won't do anything for you.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

FItOutGuy said:


> Hoping someone can answer my question. Has anyone else found recruitment agencies for work in the UAE as frustrating as I am? I genuinely haven't dealt with people this incompetent in 23 years of working life.
> 
> Please tell me it's not just me.


Correct, its not just you - Infact I find recruitment agents from all Countries a complete waste of time!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

That's why I mostly roll my eyes when job seekers want to rely solely on recruitment firms or online websites thinking that they are going to find them jobs.... good luck with that


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm convinced that I would have gone bankrupt by now if I were as useless at my job as they are at theirs. 

Sorry, needed to vent.


----------



## marcdaman (Oct 26, 2011)

FItOutGuy said:


> Hoping someone can answer my question. Has anyone else found recruitment agencies for work in the UAE as frustrating as I am? I genuinely haven't dealt with people this incompetent in 23 years of working life.
> 
> Please tell me it's not just me.


Man, you read my mind, they post so many good jobs, then you try to aply and its like dealing with an amature company with and amature website which takes you to more amature web sites that ask a billion question and in the end they freez or dont work and in the end you never get any call even though you have more experience then what they require, and when you try to contact them to show intrest in the job( like we do in canada or ) they are so amature, you wonder how do they even get dresed in the morning.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

marcdaman said:


> Man, you read my mind, they post so many good jobs, then you try to aply and its like dealing with an amature company with and amature website which takes you to more amature web sites that ask a billion question and in the end they freez or dont work and in the end you never get any call even though you have more experience then what they require, and when you try to contact them to show intrest in the job( like we do in canada or ) they are so amature, you wonder how do they even get dresed in the morning.


most of those 'jobs' don't really exist or already taken - they do it to make themselves look better and add more CV's of applicants to their database for when they need them.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm going to just go ahead and disagree with the generalisation. All my interviews in Dubai have been via recruitment companies and I even got my job here and in the UK via a recruitment company. It's all about finding the right recruiter for YOU and this can be done via networking. Find out who covers your field and e-mail them or call them directly.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

zin said:


> I'm going to just go ahead and disagree with the generalisation. All my interviews in Dubai have been via recruitment companies and I even got my job here and in the UK via a recruitment company. It's all about finding the right recruiter for YOU and this can be done via networking. Find out who covers your field and e-mail them or call them directly.


Which recruitment company was that?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I partially agree to Zin...

Try to find out where do you want to work (company's name)....

then register on linkedin dot com 
Make contacts, send them ur CV and then it will work out....

I recently got few interviews by sending emails to the top executive secretary's directly...

Try them.... Last year i got 2-3 offers with in few weeks: 
Job Vacancies & Recruitment - Michael Page International


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Fortunately never had to deal with them, but I heard a lot of bad stories. If you are good in what you are doing and you have a good network then the job offers are comming automatically, no need to deal with this rubbish recruitment agencies!


----------



## redtour_99 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've read the 'Read before posting' thread (very informative), however this thread has given me a reality check regarding recruitment firms and it's not as easy I as thought it would be finding a job in the UAE (btw anyone looking for a qualified Architect pls get in touch)


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, of course networking and approaching companies directly is the best way to go about finding work. However, it doesn't negate the fact that *sometimes* you see a job which you could do standing on your head, but it's unfortunately being advertised via a recruitment firm. Then as dizzyizzy says above though, this job probably never existed in the first place. 

How then, do these firms make their money?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

FItOutGuy said:


> However, it doesn't negate the fact that *sometimes* you see a job which you could do standing on your head, but it's unfortunately being advertised via a recruitment firm


Cut and paste the the first lines into Google, it'll show if they job is being advertised elsewhere or on the employers own website.


----------



## alanbrown (Oct 28, 2011)

That's what I exactly have done! Using linkedin seems far more effective. Though there are not always good positions


----------

